# What's in my Moss?



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

anybody know what kind of algae of it? I don't have it before. now it's all in my moss. help? what can cause this algae?


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

you mean the one under the moss? look like BBA

Is your moss happen to be christmas moss?


----------



## flowerfishs (Mar 26, 2009)

yes..it's the one under the christmast moss. I just in it in my tank about 3 weeks..it's start coming out last week after I upgrade my light fixture to 4x24w T5 96w in my 20 gallon High thank. I have 48W before, but it's not enough for my foreground plant, so I bought the 96W fixture. I think that the high light cause the algae, so I take out one bulb and now it has 76W. I want to see if that helps. I have C02 at about 2 b/s. my light period is 8 hours daily. I also dose PPS-pro. so what can be problem in this setup?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

just dose with excel regularly and it should turn white and die.

Thanks
Elliot


----------



## Glaucus (Oct 11, 2009)

Come on, this is not algae. Its just the moss rooting. Nothing else.


----------

